# Acronis



## CanYouHelpMe (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo ich habe bei auf meinem laptop die festplatte in 3 partitionen unterteilt.
jetzt hatte ich das problem das ich die größen falsch gemacht habe.

ich habe also acronis benutzt um es zu richten.
leider jedoch kann ich nur bei mir d und e größer/kleiner machen.
c kann ich einfach nicht verändern 

was muss ich einstellen/tun damit sich auch c verändern lässt

geht es mit acronis oder brauche ich was anderes
oder muss ich sogar daten sichern und nochmal alles neu machen

danke im voraus


----------



## soyo (6. Juni 2007)

Du meinst sicherlich Acronis TrueImage oder? Wenn ja, kann man damit keine Partiotionsgröße nachträglich ändern. Dazu empfiehl sich eine aktuelle Knoppix LiveCD mit gparted. Erst heut früh wieder gemacht, funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## octo124 (6. Juni 2007)

@soyo - nee er meint garantiert nicht TI, sondern das speziell zum Partitionieren *g*

Du musst zuerst Platz schaffen = E, D o. C soweit verkleinern, dass zwischen den Partitionen ein "unzugeordneter Speicherbereich" entsteht, der dann der rechts o. links angrenzenden Part zugeordnet werden kann per Vergrössern.
Und um nix falsch zu machen, mache es am besten, indem du den PC mit der Programm-CD bootest und direkt von der CD aus arbeitest.
Lese dir aber bei vorhandenen Daten unbedingt den Sticky von mir zum Arbeiten mit dem PartitionsMagic durch, welchen du im Chip-Forum um Subforum Partitionieren fdindest. Das meiste gilt generell für jedes Part-Prog.
Sollte es sich um irgendeine der Ligthversionen vom Diskdirektor (gabs zu hauf auf zig Heft-CDs) handeln, dann gib mal mehr Input zur Versionsnummer, dein BS, Dateiformat + Grössen der drei Partitionen im Istzustand + wie das Ganze zum Schluss aussehn soll.


----------



## CanYouHelpMe (11. Juni 2007)

Ich denke ich werde doch eher die Live CD nutzen damit habe ich wenigstens schonmal Erfolgserlebnisse gehabt.
Ist einfacher als großartig mit Acronis rumzutesten.


----------

